# Chagrin River Closed



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Due to high, muddy waters, the Chagrin river will be closed this weekend. Please find some other form of amusement.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Due to high, muddy waters, the Chagrin river will be closed this weekend. Please find some other form of amusement.


Is this cat serious?


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Due to high, muddy waters, the Chagrin river will be closed this weekend. Please find some other form of amusement.


Darnit. Oh well, I'll just try some other day.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Guess I'll be doing yardwork

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Due to high, muddy waters, the Chagrin river will be closed this weekend. Please find some other form of amusement.


Whatever you will all be there 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah, I saw the guy at the free toys and candy shop posting signs. I'll be hanging out with him, seems like a legit dude.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Whatever you will all be there
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



No No we will actually be joining brodg on the local roe wagon funnel.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No No we will actually be joining brodg on the local roe wagon funnel.


Lol nice good luck wish I was with ya 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No No we will actually be joining brodg on the local roe wagon funnel.


I'm glad you guys are using that lingo its awesome especially for the trolls!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No No we will actually be joining brodg on the local roe wagon funnel.


Hey!!! Where is that exactly? Can ya PM me the coordinates??? Pretty Please?

Thunderhawk7<----------and uh no....this cat is NOT really serious.....LOL

Good Luck to everyone this weekend....like I said if you see a guy hooking himself and everything else with a Spey/Switch Rod on the Rocky or other unnamed trib and swearing loudly...feel free to stop and say hello!

Oh yeah just be sure to stand back at a safe distance!!!!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No No we will actually be joining brodg on the local roe wagon funnel.


Hey you guys would be proud of me, I was on big water this week. 

The hen funnels have been sub par latey.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

It'll be nice to have a choice between Rocky and Chagrin this weekend considering all the rain. They'll be on the high side today, but darn near perfect Sunday.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhead Fever, ya posted this at 9:22am today, shouldn't you have been the one out fishing


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Steelhead Fever, ya posted this at 9:22am today, shouldn't you have been the one out fishing


I actually put in a 16 hour day, and was cleaning smelt until 1 in the am. -i think you would have opted out for one day to sleep in


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Steelhead Fever, ya posted this at 9:22am today, shouldn't you have been the one out fishing


Yea exactly I did fish while I were posting this and yes I got fish like most who did today In a ditch t creek 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

